# Where to get supplies in NYC?



## littlepixie12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi All, 

Are there any New Yorkers out there? Does anyone know where I can get a MP kit or bases in NYC? 

I cant find anything, does Michaels sell these? 

Thanks!


----------



## lenka2207 (Sep 16, 2009)

I could not really find anything myself. I bought all the supplies on the Internet.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 16, 2009)

i've seen them at hobby lobby, and i think Michael's, but they are not the best.

if you're fine with that, it's cool.

however, if you want the best soap, you'd probably be better off steering clear of them.  i can't remember the name of the brand everyone recommends.  hopefully this post can bump you to the top again, so someone who knows can answer


----------



## littlepixie12 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks ladies! I ended up ordering online too, but the shipping for this stuff is crazy!!!! More than the soap! lol


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 16, 2009)

that's for sure (unfortunately)!

that's why you shop around and make BIG orders


----------



## candice19 (Sep 17, 2009)

Where are you in NYC?  I have a few things I am looking to sell/trade if you're interested?  At least it will save you on shipping lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

I am in NY and I order online for my fo's or eo's. I go to WalMart for my oils and ordered my molds from Ebay. I used to do m/p and bought the Michaels m/p and was not happy with it. So, I orderd online and loved it. Much better quality and clarity. Fast shipping and great customer service too. 
Here is where I bought my m/p base and it was very comparable compared to other online sites:
www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com


----------



## littlepixie12 (Sep 17, 2009)

candice19 said:
			
		

> Where are you in NYC?  I have a few things I am looking to sell/trade if you're interested?  At least it will save you on shipping lol



Hey! I live in Astoria, Queens but work in Manhattan. Where are you?


----------



## candice19 (Sep 17, 2009)

littlepixie12 said:
			
		

> candice19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll PM you


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just to let you know, michael's is opening up a store near me in manhattan 97th-100st. I'm excited lots of jewelry items in that store.


----------

